# Hurricane Ike's Damage to the Lone Star Flight Museum in Galveston



## seesul (Oct 13, 2008)

this is what I got from a US friend of mine today...
very sad...
http://www.lsfm.org/36hours.html
http://www.lsfm.org/miscellaneous.html
http://www.lsfm.org/giftshopike.html
http://www.lsfm.org/machineshop.html
http://www.lsfm.org/tahf.html
http://www.lsfm.org/exterior.html
http://www.lsfm.org/hangartwo.html
http://www.lsfm.org/hangarone.html
http://www.lsfm.org/recoveryatlsfm.html

How to help:
http://www.lsfm.org/donate.html


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 13, 2008)

Pretty sad...


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 13, 2008)

The past 2 yrs sure haven't been kind to the Hawker Hurricane


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2008)

That is just terrible!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 17, 2008)

That hurts!  

TO


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Oct 17, 2008)

That is sad, but it looks like they are slowly getting on the road to recovery.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## v2 (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## grumman-cats (Dec 27, 2008)

Does anyone have any current information on the status of the LSFM. How did the building fare and are the aircraft lost or repairable? I know they didn't get all of them out. most of there flying collection was moved prior. Will they be attending any airshows this year or are they in a rebuilding effort for the season?


----------

